
How Hong Kong can change China (1997) - nindalf
https://www.economist.com/leaders/1997/06/26/how-hong-kong-can-change-china
======
raxxorrax
Would have been nice if people there actually would have gotten support for
their ambitions for more freedom.

Instead we had prominent "intellectuals" telling us how freedom is bad for
reason XY throughout the last 5-8 years. What a disaster...

